# Mustang Kid, x-force hunter, corpralbarn



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

foam killers?


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

3-D thwackers.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

haha, im not good at the names and such. Im honored to be on the team with you guys


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

the 12 ringers?
the 3d machines?


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Foam Fighters?


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

whats the deadline for having a name? and when does the league end?


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

e dont have to have one and idk.


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

Have we decided on one yet?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

jjw3 said:


> Have we decided on one yet?


Didn't hear from you about league. Are you wanting in on a team?


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry n77 I was on my dads account when i posted that. Sorry to cause confusion


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats fine, no problem...


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

Yesterday I shot a 312 on a 300 range at the asa state


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

246 of 330 = 75 points for our team.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

guys all the ranges I go to are scored on a 300. I have never been to a 330 range, so what do I do?


----------



## 82875711 (Mar 17, 2009)

mustang kid said:


> guys all the ranges I go to are scored on a 300. I have never been to a 330 range, so what do I do?


just add 30 points to your score and then put it out of 330


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

82875711 said:


> just add 30 points to your score and then put it out of 330


Not this. Count the number of X's you hit while shooting, and add that to your score, then put it out of 330.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

okay... so at the shoot i shot a 312 with 10 12's, so my score would be 322 out of 330?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

mustang kid said:


> okay... so at the shoot i shot a 312 with 10 12's, so my score would be 322 out of 330?


How did you shoot 312 out of 330? and we are going by IBO scoring so it is 11pts for an x.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

were doing IBO not ASA


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

ohhhhh this was an asa shoot im sorry, so only post ibo scores? my bad


----------



## clint999 (May 16, 2008)

How did you shoot 312 out of 330? and we are going by IBO scoring so it is 11pts for an x.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

clint999 said:


> How did you shoot 312 out of 330? and we are going by IBO scoring so it is 11pts for an x.





mustang kid said:


> ohhhhh this was an asa shoot im sorry, so only post ibo scores? my bad


:wink:


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

So what is are name going to be? Went ot a shoot this morning and finished with a 284 11X. I shot bad on the first half with 136 4x and then I shot a 148 7X on the second side.


----------

